# Rolex Reliability - Air King, Now Better?



## Callum Macdonald (Oct 17, 2008)

G'day,

I purchased a Rolex Air King some years ago. I forget exactly when, but probably 7-9 years ago. It worked fine for the first few years, no problems at all. Around 3 years ago it stopped. Nothing out of the ordinary, it just stopped working one day. I had it serviced by Rolex and all was well. 18 months later, I went swimming and came out of the pool to find water under the glass. I'm pretty sure the crown was well screwed down, but who knows. I had the watch repaired, this time at a pretty heft cost, and collected it from Rolex a year later.

Now, 6 months after collecting it from Rolex, it only "holds its charge" for 4 hours. So when I wake up in the morning, it's at the wrong time. I took it back to Rolex as it's still under warranty and they are repairing it now.

The woman in the shop told me that the new model Air King now has "chronograph" status, which means it's more thoroughly tested after production. Every watch apparently goes through a thorough testing cycle, whereas my existing Air King didn't. Can anyone offer any advice on this? Will the newer Air Kings be more reliable as a result?

What about rolex reliability in general? I'd appreciate any advice on the subject.

I'm considering selling it while still under warranty. If I do that, I'm not sure about buying another Rolex. I'd happily buy another one if I thought it would give a lifetime of dedicated service. But with my experience thus far, it may be a rather expensive investment in the long run.

Thanks in advance for your comments.

Cheers - Callum.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

"Chronometer" status means the timekeeping meets defined standards so as such it not a measure of reliability. If she actually said " Chronograph" status she is talking through her bottom. Sounds like you had/have an issue with the ability of the watch to auto wind the mainspring which should be easy for them to sort out as should making the oyster case waterproof. Sounds like you have just been unluckly, sorted out you will have a cracking watch.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to the :rltb: forum Callum.

Your experience with the Air King is unfortunate, however as an ex-Rolex owner I have to say it is most unusual. I once had an Oris divers watch that filled with water just after it had come back from its first service, which was entirely due to their negligence in failing to tighten the case-back. However I assume that this would not have been the first time during the 18 months since its service that you have worn yours whilst swimming, so I would suggest that in your case the water ingress did most likely result from the crown accidentally being left unscrewed.

The certified chronometer (not chronograph) status of the new Air Kings simply means that they are adjusted and regulated to meet official timekeeping criteria. It has no bearing whatsoever on the reliability of the case or movement. I suspect the woman in the shop was just trying to sell you the idea of getting a new one  .

The Rolex brand is well-known and respected, if a little over-priced in my opinion, and their sports models in particular tend to hold their value well. In your shoes, I would be inclined to sell the Air King once it come back from repair put the money towards a newer one, or even something completely different. There are a lot of quality watches out there to choose from in that price range. Let us know how you get on. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Callum Macdonald said:


> G'day,
> 
> I purchased a Rolex Air King some years ago. I forget exactly when, but probably 7-9 years ago. It worked fine for the first few years, no problems at all. Around 3 years ago it stopped. Nothing out of the ordinary, it just stopped working one day. I had it serviced by Rolex and all was well. 18 months later, I went swimming and came out of the pool to find water under the glass. I'm pretty sure the crown was well screwed down, but who knows. I had the watch repaired, this time at a pretty heft cost, and collected it from Rolex a year later.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have a 14060 sub from 1997 which has the same movement, not a days trouble and it runs around 5 secs a day slow and will run off the wrist for the weekend.


----------



## Callum Macdonald (Oct 17, 2008)

G'day,

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Especially the info about chronometer meaning testing the time keeping. She may have used the word chronometer instead of chronograph, I'm not 100% sure to be honest, could easily be my mistake. 

Although it happens to be the cheapest rolex, I really do like the simplicity of the air king. I travel a lot, I've spent the last 3 years mostly abroad, and I'm about to head to South America for a couple of years. I really want to avoid a "flashy" watch as it'll just be asking for trouble.

I looked at the Rolex Submariner. I like the double fliplock bracelet, my bracelet sometimes pops open. However, it's just too big. It looks too obviously like an expensive watch. Unless you know what you're looking at, my air king looks like a regular steel watch. Simple, unobtrusive. My girlfriend of 3 months had no idea it was a rolex. That's what I'm aiming for. 

I'll look again at the newer model air kings. If anyone can recommend a similarly plain (understated?) model I'll also check that out. Potentially the specific watch I bought has some reliability issues, and a different one may run fine.

Thanks again for your responses, very much appreciated. I've felt somewhat lost as to what I should do about this watch for a while now.

Cheers - Callum.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I noticed on another forum that someone had a new Air King with an Explorer-type dial that looks very nice - here's a pic (borrowed from the other forum).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

But surely the AirKing cannot be COSC tested or they would slap the old Superdoopaloopa on the dial?

Hence the reason its a bit cheaper than the DJ (apart from the obvious date mechanism being omitted).....I must say I think the AirKing with the "Explorer" dial looks lovely, even more so in black I reckon....blue is for Omega :tongue2:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> I noticed on another forum that someone had a new Air King with an Explorer-type dial that looks very nice - here's a pic (borrowed from the other forum).


Looks great. Had 3 with same colour dial, just 2 had engine turned bezel. One was my first Rolex.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> But surely the AirKing cannot be COSC tested or they would slap the old Superdoopaloopa on the dial?
> 
> Hence the reason its a bit cheaper than the DJ (apart from the obvious date mechanism being omitted).....I must say I think the AirKing with the "Explorer" dial looks lovely, even more so in black I reckon....blue is for Omega :tongue2:


They do have it

http://rolex.com/en/index.jsp#/en/xml/coll...y/airking/index


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah those new AK are very nice :yes: shame I'm not buying at the moment, just need to save more :hammer:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

Sounds like an absolute nightmare. I would imagine that this would be confined to your watch only.

Sometimes it happens, bought a Omega Seamaster 300m about 5 years ago brand new from an AD, you could imagine his face when I took it back about 2 weeks later and the second hand had fallen off :blink:

I have a vintage Airking non date from 1957 and it has been in the Adriatic on more than one occasion, keeps good time and holds a wind for about 2 days so I can't complain, I think you have been very unlucky.

Jon


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome, Callum.

I share your sentiments about the attractions of understated Rolex models versus the more in your face ones. I only have one Rolex - mine is a 1968 Precision, so in its day the bottom of the range. Quite small and very unobtrusive which suits me perfectly. Also considerably cheaper to obtain, and I like the idea that it is a manual wind, which Rolex no longer make.

It's currently not keeping wonderful time, loses about 20 secs a day, but I can live with that. My only beef with it is the bracelet is a bit scratchy and I have been looking out for a pre-owned Air-King, though to be honest probably not yours unless you get it fixed and it stays ficed for a while !!!

All the best though

Chris


----------



## Callum Macdonald (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks again for all the feedback guys. It does sound like I've been unlucky with my specific watch model.



> though to be honest probably not yours unless you get it fixed and it stays ficed for a while !!!


Exactly! I'm a little hesitant to sell the watch given that it's had reliability issues. It somehow seems like passing the buck. Perhaps as a trade-in for a replacement. But I'm not sure that I can, in good faith, sell it to a member of the public without disclosing its history.

In all likelihood when I get it back I'll probably end up just keeping it, as I've done twice before. If it has another major problem in a year or two I might have to reconsider. If I have it serviced again I'll have spent at least half the original purchase price in servicing.

Cheers - Callum.


----------



## Callum Macdonald (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a quick update to say that I knocked my watch last year, late 2012, and had to have it serviced again. I bumped into a metal skip or something while walking, didn't think anything of it at the time, but the watch subsequently went nuts, it was spinning much faster than it should. I found a non-Rolex service for less than half the Rolex price, and it has been working fine since.

Stumbled upon this old thread by accident, figured I'd add a wee update to fill out the story. 

Cheers - Callum.


----------



## robinhood (Feb 20, 2013)

Callum Macdonald said:


> Thanks again for all the feedback guys. It does sound like I've been unlucky with my specific watch model.
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to sell the watch given that it's had reliability issues. It somehow seems like passing the buck. Perhaps as a trade-in for a replacement. But I'm not sure that I can, in good faith, sell it to a member of the public without disclosing its history.


That's very honorable of you


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I think probably you've just had the misfortune to buy a lemon.....Rolex don't generally give any trouble.

If I were you, I would maybe consider trading it in for an Explorer 1.....I think they still make them. Or the new Air-king chronometer. 

The chances of buying two dodgy ones in a row must be astronomical.


----------

